
Ask HN: Informal survey about editors - LeonB
1. How many years ago did you last switch your main text editor?
2. What is your current age?
3. What did you switch to?
3. What did you switch from?<p>(I&#x27;d love to analyze formal results of such a survey, conducted properly)
======
LeonB
1\. 0 2\. 42 3\. VS Code 4\. Notepad++

------
guilhas
0, 25, cudaText, sublimeText

------
mujahidk
4 39 SublimeText Npp

------
remontoire
0, 28, vscode, emacs

------
gorgias32
2, 48, vscode, npp

